# "Bosch": if you liked season 1 and actress Jeri Ryan....



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I know there are many here who don't even know about "Bosch" because it is an Amazon Prime original. We enjoyed season 1 very much, at least partly because the show is character oriented like Brit procedurals and you watch a core story arc of one crime for the season. Season 2 will be available on March 11. From Deadline Hollywood:



> For Season 2 of Amazon Prime's Bosch, expect tough LAPD detective Harry Bosch to come out his shell. The series will kick off with Bosch heading to Las Vegas after discovering a body in a car trunk on Mulholland Drive. Essentially, the mob did it.
> 
> "The show will take you through a number of issues impacting society today including police corruption and domestic terrorism," added Connelly who says that his Bosch novel Trunk Music remains the backbone to the streaming show. In addition Season 2 will borrow from such Bosch books as The Drop and The Last Coyote. "They're about 20 years old and needed to be updated with new storytelling," said Connelly.
> 
> Season 2 also delves into Bosch's personal life with his ex played by Sarah Clarke. Also, "an interesting woman played by Jeri Ryan" becomes a noirish addition to the cast per co-writer Eric Overmyer.


The nice thing about it being on Amazon is that you can watch season 1 if you haven't seen it.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Great first season. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I have to note that the premier date may be March 4.

March 11 is the date still in the trailer and in both the Deadline Hollywood and the Hollywood Reporter stories, but many other stories say March 4.


----------



## austen0316 (Jun 21, 2006)

First season was great, can't wait for season 2!!!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> Great first season. Looking forward to the next one.





phrelin said:


> I have to note that the premier date may be March 4.
> 
> March 11 is the date still in the trailer and in both the Deadline Hollywood and the Hollywood Reporter stories, but many other stories say March 4.





austen0316 said:


> First season was great, can't wait for season 2!!!


I just finished Season 2. Fantastic.

Then I went to FutonCritic.com to see the status of Season 3. The show hasn't been renewed yet, but I have hope since Season 2 has only been out for 3 days.

I've never read Michael Connelly, but I see that he wrote 22 Bosch books (#23 coming out in November). A series I'm going to have to add to my reading list.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

We enjoyed season 2. I hope there is a season 3. Jeri Ryan is still amazing. Made me go back and watch some star trek voyager episodes.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I love being able to watch an entire season. I hate being able to watch an entire season.

We dropped everything else to watch Bosch. Michael Connelly is one of our favorite authors, and we really enjoyed Bosch. Unfortunately we ran through season 2 in a few days so we're now left hanging until Season 3...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

dmspen said:


> I love being able to watch an entire season. I hate being able to watch an entire season.
> 
> We dropped everything else to watch Bosch. Michael Connelly is one of our favorite authors, and we really enjoyed Bosch. Unfortunately we ran through season 2 in a few days so we're now left hanging until Season 3...












It's the new dilemma facing all of us. I appreciate Hulu and Acorn TV for feeding many shows out one episode a week. It reduces temptation which reduces my anxiety.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

My favorite episode was 7 of 9...


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

dmspen said:


> My favorite episode was 7 of 9...


Psssssst..... There are 10 episodes. Make sure you watch the last one.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

dmspen said:


> My favorite episode was 7 of 9...


 :righton:

I don't remember 7 or 9 as an episode, but I do remember *Seven of Nine*:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Just saw this on futoncritic.com

ADDITIONAL NOTES:
renewed through the 2016-17 season (the show's third) on 4/1/16


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice.

Amazon just approved Season 4. Season 3 is currently in production and doesn't air until sometime in 2017. Very nice not to have to wait until after the season to find out if there is a next one.



> Amazon Prime Video Greenlights Season Four of Emmy-Nominated Series "Bosch". Based on the best-selling Michael Connelly novels, Bosch is currently in production on season three.
> 
> Read more at http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news/2016/10/17/amazon-prime-video-greenlights-season-four-of-emmy-nominated-series-bosch-503114/20161017amazon01/#dsqBAoKBuTIIdT0Z.99


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

trh said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Amazon just approved Season 4. Season 3 is currently in production and doesn't air until sometime in 2017. Very nice not to have to wait until after the season to find out if there is a next one.


Yes, that is good news. The first season premiered on February 13, 2015, second season premiered on March 11, 2016, so I guess the third season will be available in the spring of 2017 and apparently season four will be available in the spring of 2018.

Of course, I hope that I'll be alive for season 4....


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

phrelin said:


> ....apparently season four will be available in the spring of 2018.
> 
> Of course, I hope that I'll be alive for season 4....


Me too, Phrelin, but if not I hope to see you in the Good Place. :angel:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Nick said:


> Me too, Phrelin, but if not I hope to see you in the Good Place. :angel:










Well, Nick, I'm not sure what I'd qualify for but it's certainly been good here.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Well I certainly hope you will both be here! Hubby and I really liked Bosch as well.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Thought it was good to see Titus Welliver in his own series, I really feel sorry for some good actors that never get that chance.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I was watching an episode of _Notorious_ the other day and saw Kyle Secor, another actor I always thought had star talent. Can't help but wonder if he was victimized by his height.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Yes, that is good news. The first season premiered on February 13, 2015, second season premiered on March 11, 2016, so I guess the third season will be available in the spring of 2017 and apparently season four will be available in the spring of 2018.
> 
> Of course, I hope that I'll be alive for season 4....


From Futon Critic:



> *Bosch Season 3 - April 21*
> Based on Michael Connelly's best-selling novels, the Emmy-nominated hour-long series Bosch stars Titus Welliver (Lost) as Detective Harry Bosch, Jamie Hector (The Wire) as Jerry Edgar, Amy Aquino (Being Human) as Lt. Grace Billets, Madison Lintz (The Walking Dead) as Maddie Bosch and Lance Reddick (The Wire) as Deputy Chief Irvin Irving.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Please provide links to quotes, if possible. Thanks.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Nick said:


> Please provide links to quotes, if possible. Thanks.


Sorry. Here it is: Breaking News - Amazon Prime Video - Upcoming Launch Dates | TheFutonCritic.com

And there are other Amazon dates also in that link.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> Sorry. Here it is: Breaking News - Amazon Prime Video - Upcoming Launch Dates | TheFutonCritic.com
> 
> And there are other Amazon dates also in that link.


Glad to see _Hand of God_ having a second season and look forward to the third season of _Bosch_. I tried reading the _Bosch _books and just couldn't get into them.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Downloaded the first two episodes for my flight today. 

I want to drag the season out a bit and I'm hoping the Stanley Cup Playoffs will keep me busy so I don't binge watch the entire season in a few days.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

OK. It has been almost a year. 
Season 4 of Bosch airs on Amazon on Friday April 13th.

And today, Amazon announced that they've 'green-lighted' Season 5 of Bosch. I'm assuming we'll see that in April of 2019.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for reviving this thread trh. I just finished reading the Bosch series last month and don't have to wait for the next book to get my Bosch fix.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

steve053 said:


> Thanks for reviving this thread trh. I just finished reading the Bosch series last month and don't have to wait for the next book to get my Bosch fix.


Next Michael Connelly book due in the fall: Dark Sacred Night (A Bosch and Ballard Novel). Due in US Oct 30, 2018


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

OK. My Prime Video recommended I watch Bosch this weekend. I got excited for a few seconds hoping Season 5 was out. No such luck.

But I did an internet search. Season 5 was wrapping in Nov when Amazon announced they have approved Season 6 (2020). Yeah!

Still no date for Season 5, but historically, April? (Season 1, Jan 2015. Season 2 March 2016. Season 3 April 2017 and Season 4 April 2018).


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

And an update from Twitter:

"Bosch isn't turning in his badge yet. #BoschAmazon is picked up for its 7th and final season on @PrimeVideo. Season 6 is coming soon."

So Season six in a couple of months (historically April) and then the final season 7 (April 2021?)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> And an update from Twitter:
> 
> "Bosch isn't turning in his badge yet. #BoschAmazon is picked up for its 7th and final season on @PrimeVideo. Season 6 is coming soon."
> 
> So Season six in a couple of months (historically April) and then the final season 7 (April 2021?)


Goody!

Rich


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I even like Bosch WITHOUT Jeri Ryan!


----------

